# 1909 b tank



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

B tank 1909 probably laid in the fender well of an early Dusenberg, Caddillac or a LaSalle and powered the headlights with the actyelene.

Now having said that anybody want to take a stab at the MC tank and why that was made. era early 1900's


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wasn't it bus and motor car Bill?

Or was it motor cycle...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was told the story of why a 'B' tank is called a 'B' tank, but I forgot.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

B for bus, MC for motorcycle


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

MC for motorcar.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Um, what are you doing with plumber Bill's B-tank?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That is pretty cool. I love stuff like that from the old times.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> MC for motorcar.


True but also used on motorcycles


----------

